# Solution to Trash Problem in Philippines?



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I saw this article online and wondered is anyone living in San Fernando, La Union, and can they verify the effectiveness of this?

This Philippine city is fighting ocean plastic with a clever solution to trash | #plasticpolluters

I see single use plastics as a massive problem here but am totally powerless to do anything about it.

When I was living in Pangasinan we used to have some guy walk through our garden on a daily basis with trash in an old rice sack that he would proceed to dump in the river.

Here in Pampanga lots and lots of flytipping. I have been riding my bike through rice terraces out in the provinces, thinking what a beautiful place, turn a corner and see piles of dumped trash.

Anyone experienced effective waste management here in the Philippines?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When I visited Corrigidor some time ago they had the beach on the Manila side netted to catch the trash coming out of Manila, they were taking a dump truck a day off the beach. I asked what they were doing with all of this trash thinking it's going to take some processing. Not so, they just put it back in the sea the other side of the island.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Besides education, maybe the Philippines could look to Taiwan for solutions. Taiwan was once called the "Garbage Island". There are some groups here in Dumaguete that clean up the beach ever so often. But without a sanitation program in place the beaches quickly return to their former states. It can't be good for tourism but no one seems to care. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_management_in_Taiwan


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> When I visited Corrigidor some time ago they had the beach on the Manila side netted to catch the trash coming out of Manila, they were taking a dump truck a day off the beach. I asked what they were doing with all of this trash thinking it's going to take some processing. Not so, they just put it back in the sea the other side of the island.


Brilliant!!!LOL Just send it on to China or Viet Nam. Out of sight - Out of mind.

We go down to the Fort San Pedro Wharf nearly every day to walk a bit & get some sea air. Lots of locals do the same. They have recently started to put out trash containers for people to throw their discards (bottles, wrappers, uneaten food, etc) as this has become quite a problem. Some will utilize the containers but it still seems the majority still just drop their garbage wherever they are. They don't seem to understand the concept of picking up after yourself, they expect someone to do it for them.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sanitation or Garbage trucks don't run frequently especially in our municipality and now the in-laws are getting paid so that the market people can dump their trash and it's only 50 feet from our house, so brother in-law gets 50 pesos for his cigarettes and booze, he's a very happy man.

Had another expat who posted some photos and complaints on well known public forum, he was a 13a Visa holder and because it hurt the mayor's reputation he was deported and blacklisted.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Had another expat who posted some photos and complaints on well known public forum, he was a 13a Visa holder and because it hurt the mayor's reputation he was deported and blacklisted.


That's why it's a good idea not to get caught up it politics here. Seems no matter what it is here politics has it's hand in it.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

So it does pay to "fly below the radar".

Fred


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

For what it's worth, I think the mayor is great!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Had another expat who posted some photos and complaints on well known public forum, he was a 13a Visa holder and because it hurt the mayor's reputation he was deported and blacklisted.


I think his name is Kees Koornstra and he was not deported.

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/854311/pilloried-dutchman-is-galeras-man-of-the-hour


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think his name is Kees Koornstra and he was not deported.
> 
> Pilloried Dutchman is Galera’s man of the hour | Inquirer News


Thanks, I can't remember it's been a few years wish I had bookmarked it but maybe it was him and good thing he was able to work through it, nice boat replica that he made.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I got a smelly story to tell you. I was in the Manila area located in Makati about 14 years ago. When I arrived there and my gf picked me up at the airport and left for Makati I started to see all this garbage piled up alone the main streets. WOW! It really smelled so bad i was getting sick from the it. I ask her what was all this garbage doing there. It was piled up about 5' high along the streets. She said that won't pick it up because they have no where to dump it. She said something about the island was full and they had to find another place to dump. When we got to her house in Makati the only opening was about 3 ' wide to walk through. I stayed there for 2 weeks and when I left to fly home it was still there.

Art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

From what I can see in the few months I have been here, environmental care is not high on the priority of Filipinos. They drop whatever they have in their hands and leave piles of rubbish everywhere. 
The lack of recepticles for rubbish only compounds the problems. Try and find a rubbish bin, good luck.
I am in La Union but have not seen anything like a concerted effort to clean the beaches here, not that I go to them all that much.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey mogo51----I don't believe there are to many trash cans around the Philippines. They just throw it on the streets. I don't think they have a litter law there. hahaha


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Walk around the city, or the mall, and you will see a definite lack of trash cans - except in front of 7-11. There are no trash cans so everyone drops their trash wherever they are. I carry mine with me until I find a trash can. Personal responsibility is something they need to be taught from a young age.

When I lived in the city I saw the city dump. I am glad, out where I live, we just burn our trash. That dump was worse than our trash fires. 

On a fun note - after years of manufacturers trying to make everything flame retardant they are now going for biodegradable. Have you seen these new plastic grocery bags (our trash bags)? They may be biodegradable, but they burn like crazy! It makes burning trash much easier ha ha


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

The litter from trash is one of the most disgusting aspects of the Philippines, one that often makes me want to leave permanently. As everyone has already stated, most Filipinos have no clue and throw it on the ground. Of course this is exacerbated by the lack of trash containers and the growing predominance of plastic single use containers. I don't know how one can address it - it is part of the culture. Lack of education, lack of hygiene, lack of concern for others. And low priority when you're hungry.. I do see that in most poor countries this issue is low on the list of personal priorities but still it is a shame to despoil such a beautiful land.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

On my first trip to Manila 23 years ago one of the top tourist attraction was Smokey Mountain, now that was an eye opener. Some 40,000 people lived there scavenging trash.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good post Simon 1983, relevant to all countries.
Education, social responsibility and pride. Government/municipal representatives need to also adopt the same philosophies as well as the people.

Keeping the clean | Travel and Tourism, Lifestyle Features, The Philippine Star | philstar.com

In San Juan I have seen this program working with donated rubbish bins and the clean up programs run by dedicated people but still people litter 20 feet from these supplied receptacles.
Still a long way to go but on the improve.
Rubbish bins provided by my outlaws for their Sari Sari store in SFC are used by only about 75% of the customers, the remainder drop their rubbish 10 feet from the bins without a thought, cleaned up every hour by the family and nothing said to the serial perpetrators.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

The reluctance to confront people not only in Philippines, but also other Asian countries, is rather baffling to me. 
Surely, a polite request to 'trash their trash' correctly would hopefully start a new 'mind think' or am I being over optimistic?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> Surely, a polite request to 'trash their trash' correctly would hopefully start a new 'mind think' or am I being over optimistic?


I think you are being optimistic. They seem to feel any suggestion is telling or ordering them what to do and they will not accept that. Case in point - about a year ago while driving on the highway, I noted that there was a vehicle starting to pull out into the opposing lane quite aways from my location. At about the same time, I noted in my mirror that a Taxi was just starting to pull out to pass me. I stuck my arm out and signaled for him to slow down as I didn't think he could see the scene unfolding in front of us. He continued to pass and then he saw what was there. Rather than backing out and slowing so he could safely get back into our lane, he swerved back into the lane forcing me to jam my brakes to avoid him. I blasted my horn at him and he blasted back. A bit further was a stoplight and he was sitting there waiting for it to turn green when I pulled up in back of him and when he saw it was the vehicle he had just passed, he shook his fist as if I had done him wrong. Just about then, the light turned & he took off so there was no altercation. Sometimes the behavior is a bit unbelievable, to say the least. 

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes Fred, I encountered similar behaviour in Thailand during my time there. In Thailand there is a definite superiority complex that to date I have not seen. But does not surprise me, this type of incident.
Having said that the Aussie drivers back in Australia can be very aggressive and threatening, so just best to try and float along me thinks!!!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey mogo51,

I agree with you about wanting to ask the locals to pickup their trash. But, there is one big problem saying that to them. We are on their TURF!!! They might just say if you don't like it go back to your country. haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey mogo51,
> 
> I agree with you about wanting to ask the locals to pickup their trash. But, there is one big problem saying that to them. We are on their TURF!!! They might just say if you don't like it go back to your country. haha


Very true! They might also decide to leave some large "deposits" right on your property to get even for saying anything to them-would be typical.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey mogo51,
> 
> I agree with you about wanting to ask the locals to pickup their trash. But, there is one big problem saying that to them. We are on their TURF!!! They might just say if you don't like it go back to your country. haha


Hahaha.. funny! Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> The reluctance to confront people not only in Philippines, but also other Asian countries, is rather baffling to me.
> Surely, a polite request to 'trash their trash' correctly would hopefully start a new 'mind think' or am I being over optimistic?


Rome wasn't built in a day Ron/readers, lead by example. When we are in Banks Poro SFC (sari sari store previously mentioned) I always make the concerted effort to quickly pick up the rubbish thrown on the ground by the "perpetrator" 10 feet from the trash can while they are watching, a white dude picking up the cr*p on the ground has made a significant difference to what went before. 
As said education of our future leaders from day prep and then keep banging it into their heads in all countries makes a little difference and then some. A pet project in my retirement years in PH. will be subtle education and needs to be fostered in many countries not just our chosen destination. This will happen where we live and I do hope others take up the challenge in their particular locale.This is only my take on a reversible problem.
In Oz some pigs litter but 95% are responsible human beings and this took 200 plus years to/with education become the norm.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

